# Maize, Milo, Sorghum, what do you call it?



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Just asking? That plant that is a close cousin of corn. Where I am from Northeast Texas I use all three interchangeablley. Wife is from Rocky Moutain Eastslope by way of Nebraska so to her it is Milo or Maize. Just made a trip down into Mexico with lots of Milo fields when we used we used all 3 names others on the trip got confused. I know we have some South Texas farmers here what is the correct term? Only place to ask this is on 2cool.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

My grandfather harvests 1000's of acres of this in south texas and all my life i've heard him call it maize. Guess its just where your from.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

all three are correct, but in Mexico, corn is pronounced Maieze, as in tortillas de maize.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

maize is corn

milo is sorghum bicolor


go figure


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I can tell you that we grow quite a lot of it and we call it Milo, or very occasionally you'll hear Sorghum, which incidentally you'll occasionally hear of someone planting (usually for hay, pasure or wildlife) a plan called "Sweet Su" that is first cousin of Sorghum bicolor (milo).

we call corn, corn. Latin name, Zea mays


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

not trying to be a smart booty, but how does corn have a latin name when it wasn't around for the romans to eat???


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

fishingnotcatching said:


> not trying to be a smart booty, but how does corn have a latin name when it wasn't around for the romans to eat???


all scientific names for living matter are in Latin...
and yes, sorghum is a broad name for many plants, including Johnson grass, sudan(haygrazer), heigera, certain types of cane and also milo.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Growing up here along the Texas Gulf Coast I always called it Maze but then when I moved to Lubbock they called it Grain Sorghum and I had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I worked at a grain elevator over by the Corpus Christi Airport for 6 years and every farmer called it something else. In additon the truckers typically called it Red Top.

I call it it maze....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*You call it...duck, goose, dove pheasant, prairie chicken and quail food. *


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Grew up in Kansas and all it was ever called was milo there.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Central Texas where our place is we always call it Maze.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thats what i call it maze or milo


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

By the way, what is milo used for? Cattle feed, vegtable oil, or what?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

surffan said:


> Just asking? That plant that is a close cousin of corn. Where I am from Northeast Texas I use all three interchangeablley. Wife is from Rocky Moutain Eastslope by way of Nebraska so to her it is Milo or Maize. Just made a trip down into Mexico with lots of Milo fields when we used we used all 3 names others on the trip got confused. I know we have some South Texas farmers here what is the correct term? Only place to ask this is on 2cool.


I grew up in northeast texas as well. What part are you from?

We called it either milo or maize.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

AggyCat said:


> By the way, what is milo used for? Cattle feed, vegtable oil, or what?


Numerous _Sorghum_ species are used for food (as grain and in sorghum syrup or "sorghum molasses"), fodder, the production of alcoholic beverages, as well as biofuels. Most species are drought tolerant and heat tolerant and are especially important in arid regions. They form an important component of pastures in many tropical regions. _Sorghum_ species are an important food crop in Africa, Central America, and South Asia and is the "fifth most important cereal crop grown in the world".[3]

In Arab cuisine, the unmilled grain is often cooked to make cous-cous, porridges, soups, and cakes. Many poor use it, along with other flours or starches, to make bread. The seeds and stalks are fed to cattle and poultry. Some varieties have been used for thatch, fencing, baskets, brushes and brooms, and stalks have been used as fuel. Medieval Islamic texts list medical uses for the plant.[4]

A _sorghum_ species, Johnson Grass, is classified as a noxious weed.

The reclaimed stalks of the sorghum plant are used to make a decorative millwork material marketed as Kirei board.

Some species of sorghum can contain levels of hydrogen cyanide, hordenine and nitrates lethal to grazing animals in the early stages of the plant's growth. Stressed plants, even at later stages of growth, can also contain toxic levels of cyanide.

In India, and other places, Sweet Sorghum stalks are used for producing bio-fuel by squeezing the juice and then fermenting into ethanol. Texas A&M University in the United States is currently running trials to produce the best varieties for ethanol production from sorghum leaves and stalks in the USA.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I call it Milo


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Milosmaster, Thomas Jefferson did`nt spell "their" correctly in his quote. I think Mr. Royal also made a slight mistake. Not trying to be a smart @&&
just something that caught my eye.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Our family has raised it for a long time and I have always known it as milo.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

It was always maize to me. Looks like it has a lot of names.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Grain Sorghum!!!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

My dad was a dry land farmer here in the RGV. He always called it grain. He said all he raised was cotton and grain.


----------

